# New Dove - Can't Fly



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our overnight animal emergency folks called this am - said they had a pigeon that couldn't fly, vet had checked out last night, no broken anything so they tried to release him this morning and had to bring him in again - still grounded. 

I asked them to do a stool culture before we picked him up. I called back about 2 hours later and they had changed shifts with only the office manager there. She checked and said there was a note that said "cocci/worms". 

Lewis picked the "pigeon" up and it turned out to be a lovely little mourning dove. Weighed 95 grams and we believe it is a very young one but still old enough that it should be able to fly.

Well, I immediately mixed up a batch of Sulmet for the cocci, drew up Pyrental for the worms and, since doves get canker so much, topped it off with Metronidazole. We also fed him 10 cc Exact.

I sat down and started reading the limited info on his papers and came to the conclusion that with the changing shifts that what the office manager read was the note by the original caller (to me) when she simply wrote what I wanted done - "cocci/worms", and that nothing had been tested. Honestly!

I'll call tonight when the night shift arrives and see if I can find out. Tell the truth, with all the doves we've rehabbed, we have never had to give any of them meds for either cocci or worms.

Now, I'm back where I started because if it isn't cocci or worms causing the inability to fly, then what is it?

Of course, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maggie,

That has got to be so frustrating, but I'm sure you will work wonders on the little dove, until he can get tested.

How do the poops look?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

Well, it is in good hands now. I don't know anything about mourning doves, but I have found both pigeons and collared doves that were fully fledged but unable to fly. They recovered with tlc.

Can you post a photo (just for the pleasure of seeing it).

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Treesa and Cynthia. Little guy is pooping really well but seems content to just sit around and look things over. We upped his food to 15 cc this morning.

Here he is.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is so sweet!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maggie...stupid question but I'm askin' anyway...is he OLD enough and feather developed enough to fly?

Maybe he's a late bloomer? If so, you could always call him "Bloomer!"   

Looking forward to positive updates with this little one!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, Bloomer it is!  

Don't know for sure because he is fully feathered and the weight, to me, indicates he is old enough to be able to fly. He was very well cared for by mom and dad and it may be that they did such a good job feeding him that his weight is misleading and he is younger than we think and simply can't fly yet. The person who found him wrote down the location and it is very near the state vet school with lots of open fields and grain so they would have good access to food.

He is very docile and lets you pet him otherwise we wouldn't have him in a wire cage right now because most doves go bonkers if you even look at them.

Thanks for the name!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 



I have had them flying around in here like 'Moths' while looking much-much younger than that one...so, indeed, something would seem amiss for him not to be flying.

Any poops yet?


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

Some time last year I picked up a dove who was grounded too. 

There was nothing wrong with him except that he don't seem to fly. Well, he did - after about 2 weeks or so. So maybe for doves, they may appear to be fully fledged but somehow just can't fly. Mentally not prepared to face the world on their own?? 

Suzanna


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, poops are really nice. Plentiful and formed.  

Suzannah, we're kinda leaning toward the idea that he is just not ready but we did notice this morning when we had him on the kitchen counter to feed that he is "listing" just a shade to his right side. We will keep an eye on that and maybe take him to the vet the first of the week.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gosh, Maggie I _REALLY_ love his first class accomodations, perfecto!

He sure is cute and I'm sure happy and content in his current state.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Treesa, those are the cages that Lewis makes. Ordinarily I would never, ever keep a dove in one like that but he is so calm and docile for now that we thought he would be ok. He can see out really well and seems to like all the activity going on around him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I bet he feels like there are no boundaries, quite the comforts of home...

I want my husband to build one when its baby time around here.....but can't even get him to look at it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, poops are really nice. Plentiful and formed.
> 
> Suzannah, we're kinda leaning toward the idea that he is just not ready but we did notice this morning when we had him on the kitchen counter to feed that he is "listing" just a shade to his right side. We will keep an eye on that and maybe take him to the vet the first of the week.




He might well have had some collision in his prior neophyte flying occasions, which while not making for any really obvious symptoms, has left him sore or sprained or bruised somewhat...

So, all in all, yahhh...a couple weeks of easy surrounds, nice chow and good company...he will be fine and dandy...


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Thanks Treesa, those are the cages that Lewis makes. Ordinarily I would never, ever keep a dove in one like that but he is so calm and docile for now that we thought he would be ok. He can see out really well and seems to like all the activity going on around him.



Hi Maggie, 


Being young as he is, he should be fine in the Cage for the time needed.

The Adult ones however, having already long since been into their modes and freedoms...Oye..!


Phil
LAs Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, we put the little charmer on the kitchen counter this morning to change his cage and feed him when he decided he would try flying. Flew two rooms away, turning corners in the process. Still being stubborn about eating on his own but he'll catch on eventually.

He apparently was a very well fed and cared for juvenile who simply had not learned to fly.

No more free time out now though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like Bloomer is growin' up FAST!

Wishing everyone all the BEST

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

